# A drawing of Garye



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

My friend TC made a picture of Garye for me! It took her hours to do so I have every intention of saving it somewhere safe. Would ask her for another one but I know better. She was pretty grumpy after doing this one it took her so long. But she knew how much I liked the bird so she created this for me.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 

WOW!!! That drawing of Garye is really EXCELLENT

Tell your friend TC for me that she does incredible work, she's incredibly talented


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great drawing of Garye!

Do you think TC would do one of Skye for me?...just kidding


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Are you kidding? I'm trying to get her to do Charlie but she's not taking any orders. Says it would take too long.

I'll tell her what you two said. Maybe she'll change her mind...?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Garye said:


> My friend TC made a picture of Garye for me! It took her hours to do *so I have every intention of saving it somewhere safe*. Would ask her for another one but I know better. She was pretty grumpy after doing this one it took her so long. But she knew how much I liked the bird so she created this for me.


A nice frame would surely do the drawing justice, which, by the way, is very stunning & such a wonderful keepsake.  
TC is quite the talented one. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, wow, what a great drawing.
A frame would be great. I would hang it in my living room.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, that is an incredible drawing. The feet look so natural. That one would be framed and hanging in my family room. maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I took the liberty of making a copy of it so I can tape it to the cover of my pigeon resources binder. It is a terrific piece of work, your Garye.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I'm sure she'll be thrilled that you all liked the drawing! I'm still hoping she'll do one of Charlie. It's so hard to get a good picture of a pigeon because they seem to blend in with their backgrounds and at least with a drawing they stand out because the background can be edited out.

I don't think she'll mind you having a copy of it Phil. It's nice to know it was appreciated.


----------



## Lolita's Mom (Jan 1, 2005)

*Drawing of Garye*

Such a beautiful drawing!
Just really really special.
You shall keep it always!

Lolita's Mom


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

i second the idea. wow that is one of the best pigeon drawings i ever seen. i wonder what she could do with a profile or front view!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't know but I'm waiting for the moment when she's in a very good mood. Then I'll push Charlie on to her.


----------

